# Bletchley Park - Warning if your taking your dog!



## friscan

Having spent a fantastic time in Europe visiting the excellent facilities and museums of the World War I & II sites my last port of call on returning to the UK just had to be Bletchley Park. 
We left Folkestone on an overnight stay and headed towards Bletchley Park after a manic drive around the M25 and on arrival the car park attendants first question was 'have you got a dog in there'?. "yes" we replied expecting an additional charge but instead he said we couldn't enter the site. It took me back a bit but on further questioning he informed us we couldn't enter Bletchley Park with a dog, including the car park... period!. My wife offered to stay with our dog in the motorhome but after many pleas to the management this was refused and it left us with no option but to leave with a very sour taste. 
I may have got my head around it if there had been a reasonable explanation as to 'why'?. But the duty manager even when pressed could not give us any reason for this decision. (She confirmed guide dogs are allowed)
So, if you thinking of visiting Bletchley Park which desperately needs as much support as it can get, do not take your dog expecting to leave it in the motorhome in the car park (even with someone) as you will be refused admission.


----------



## Annsman

Cheers for this it's saved me some fuel diverting there on our next trip! Idiots or what?


----------



## HarleyDave

How odd

It does state on the Bletchley Park home page (in red) that dogs are not allowed but doesn't say why.

http://www.bletchleypark.org.uk/

But the AA page says they are allowed ...

http://www.theaa.com/walks/secrets-of-bletchley-park-420079

I haven't got a dog so not that bothered but I can see how annoying it would be to go there and be denied access - especially when you have offered to keep it in the van.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Zebedee

Simple answer when faced with such bloody stupid intransigence is to say your mutt is an assistance dog.

They come in all shapes and sizes, so it's not like claiming the Jack Russell is a guide dog, but has been off his food recently!! :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## 747

It's because in 1942 they let a Borzoi in and it turned out to be a Russian spy. :wink: 

Also, in 1944 a Dachshund sneaked in under the wire. 8O 

Would it be possible to contact whoever runs Bletchley Park these days to find out why. Bad publicity is the last thing they want as they are embarking on a multi-million £ project to bring some of the wooden buildings back to good condition again. These are out of bounds at the moment and it will greatly increase the attraction when done.


----------



## HarleyDave

I have asked the question via their "Contact us" link on their website

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dovtrams

If asked just say no and keep the mutt in the van. I remember years ago going on the sleeper from Edinburgh to London. We had two adjoining cabins and sneaked the dog into the back one under the bunk. He let out a couple of yelps as the conductor was checking our tickets but I just told my young lad to stop making stupid noises. We did get a few funny looks standing on the platform at Kings X at 6.30 am with a border collie in tow.

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

Here's the answer from Bletchley Park

_Thank you for your email.

Dogs are not allowed in the grounds of Bletchley Park due to wildlife around the park.

They are also not allowed to be kept in cars on site due to a few unfortunate incidents where dogs who were left in cars passed away.

It was at this point that the Trustees of Bletchley Park made the decision to no longer allow dogs to be kept in cars on sight.

We regret this decision had to be made and do recognise that the majority of dog owners are responsible.

Kindest Regards

Bletchley Park info _

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jncrowe

Makes you wonder why we won the war ??


----------



## pneumatician

There you are you see "The majority of dog owners are responsible"

For what ? Dogs dying in cars
Wildlife disturbances
Doggy doo's in the park

Perhaps better qualification would clarify the statement.

Being an occasional Dog and Hamster sitter (kids holidays) I can empathise and think Bletchley should review the situation.
I understood they were in danger of having to close.


----------



## raynipper

If Guide Dogs are allowed I would love to get out of the drivers door with heavy sun glasses on and dog on a short lead and a white stick.

Ray.


----------



## 747

raynipper said:


> If Guide Dogs are allowed I would love to get out of the drivers door with heavy sun glasses on and dog on a short lead and a white stick.
> 
> Ray.


You can borrow one of the Pugs anytime Ray. :wink:


----------



## tude

*Dogs*

Well trouble with most dog owners they don't respect non dog lovers.im sick of going on sites with dog sh. E on the grass walk past someone's van and a dog comes running at you barking it's bas. D head off at you.
And i know I will be slagged off for this post but it does happen.i also know that your not all the same.i was at the show at weekend and the amount of dogs barking and wanting to fight the next dog that passes them couldn't believe it noisy sods they are.well that's my rant


----------



## tattytony

Having just spoke to the operations manager at Bletchley Park he has said that if our members feel so strongly about visiting them them they would consider re-viewing their policy of allowing dogs into the carparks when they have finished the remodeling of it. But only if they have enough contact asking for the change.

Operations Manager
Bletchley Park Ltd
The Mansion
Bletchley Park
Milton Keynes
MK3 6EB

or

Operations Manager at 
[email protected]


----------



## Annsman

Just had a reply to an e-mail I sent earlier.


Hi

I am afraid that Bletchley Park Trust have a strict policy of no dogs allowed on site apart from assistance dogs, regardless of whether they stay in vehicles. I am very sorry about this but we are tenants of BP Trust and have no say in the matter. There is alternative parking at Bletchley Railway station which is just over the road from the entrance to the Park.

Kind regards

Lin Jones
Operations Manager
The National Museum of Computing, 
Bletchley Park, MK3 6EB

So much for the irresponsible owners reason quoted above!


----------



## dovtrams

It is a good job lin jones and people like her did not work there during the early 40s!

Dave


----------



## selstrom

They have only reacted to the idiotic actions of some dog owners.

Please also respect that many people do not like dogs, it is not amusing when some muddy mut jumps up at you!


----------



## 747

dovtrams said:


> It is a good job lin jones and people like her did not work there during the early 40s!
> 
> Dave


It was gay people they targetted there during the war. Alan Turin never got his just recognition because of it.

They cannot do that nowadays, so pick on dogs instead.


----------



## selstrom

What is the link between Dogs and Gays?


----------



## 747

selstrom said:


> What is the link between Dogs and Gays?


You would not be interested in my answer.

I am an idiotic dog owner.

ps google Alan Turing.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Do they accept unruly disobediant noisy kids?


Dave p


----------

